# NZXT Gamma in Mumbai?



## lycan (Jun 23, 2014)

I want to buy a decent cheap Cabinet so shortlisted NZXT gamma and found its not available in Delhi. On some threads i found out its probably available on local shops in *Mumbai*!!
 Now i have a interview in Mumbai on 12th July and will reach there on 11th morning so i want to know from where i can buy it so that i can buy and take back home.... also tell me should i buy like because for any warranty claim i wont be coming back Mumbai!!
 Mumbai local guys i need ur special support!! 
THNX


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, you could always order it via Prime ABGB and get it shipped to Delhi. They're the ones who are distributing and selling it.


----------



## lycan (Jun 23, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Well, you could always order it via Prime ABGB and get it shipped to Delhi. They're the ones who are distributing and selling it.



bro its out of stock on Prime abgb Buy Online NZXT Gamma MID TOWER Black interior chassis in India ... can i get it from a market like Nehru place?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 24, 2014)

It might be in stock before 11 July. If it is not at PrimeABGB, there's another small shop called 'Computer Gallery'. You can ask him that. Almost all my purchases are from these two shops. I'm not aware of any other shops which has this cabinet. 'Shankheshwar' might have it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2014)

Get the deepcool tesseract, much better cabinet at same price


----------



## lycan (Jun 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Get the deepcool tesseract, much better cabinet at same price



2700 bucks, way out of my budget!! thnx for suggestion though.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2014)

then what price are you expecting for nzxt gamma.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 25, 2014)

I think NZXT gamma is for 2.6k then deepcool tesseract is good compared to it.


----------



## lycan (Jun 25, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> then what price are you expecting for nzxt gamma.



oh.... threads i read were old! it was around 2200 a bit back!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2014)

yep, cabinet prices have been atrocious lately.. tesseract and some others are the best for budgeteers like u and me


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2014)

Go with Deepcool Tesseract. Good, indeed the best option for around 2.5k.


----------

